# Firestar 40 cal



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi ppl, I got a Firestar 40 cal handgun and am trying to find anyone with some inside information. Thanks! :smt168


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That's made by star right?


----------



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess so, it has the word STAR, then EIBAR SPAIN on one side. Below that in smaller type it has INTERARMS, ALEXANDRIA VIRGINIA. I was trying to find out which domestic hand gun frame was most like this gun for the purpose of buying a holster.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Stars are made in Spain. They were imported by a couple companies. Most Ive seen are 1911-Like clones. I say like because they are not true clones in that most 1911 parts will not fit them. I went looking for more info on them but keep coming to the Firestar Plus. It's a 9x19 thought not a .40. I did pick up a manual for the Firestar Plus if you want to see it POM me an email address and I'll send it to you.

Edit to add:

I also found a manual for a model called Ultrastar that is a .40 And the Star PD that is a 45

the manuals are in PDF format so Acrobat reader is needed.


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a link to some info....
http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg113-e.htm


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds and looks like a nice gun.
Single stack would stop me from buying it though.
Also the article says that the gun is still manufactured by Star.
I question this, or at least ask how old the article is because Star bought out the ASTRA Firearms Co many years ago and became ASTAR. A few years later due to the economy and poor sales folded.

Another company recently took up the Astra banner and is making 1911 clones, but unless Star has reopened its doors, it is still a defunct company. Parts for this gun may be very hard to come by.

To OP.
Have fun shooting, give us a review on it if you can.:smt1099


----------



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your input. I had the same outcome looking into this matter. The gun is not considered domestic, therefor not easy to find accessories. A quick note on this single stack. This gun is my personal defense weapon, and although it is quite heavy, it is also very accurate and comfortable to shoot. Not an ideal carry weapon due to weight, the single stack frame is easier to conceal, and if I can't stop my attacker with less than seven rounds, maybe I should carry a baseball bat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alienjohn (Sep 7, 2012)

*Firestar 40 cal handgun*



streetrods said:


> Hi ppl, I got a Firestar 40 cal handgun and am trying to find anyone with some inside information. Thanks! :smt168


I have one of these pistols friend. 
Always been a damn fine sidearm, a little heavy at nearly 2 lbs w/o ammo tho.
If you need a copy of the manual let me know.
Peace
Alienjohn


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Alienjohn said:


> I have one of these pistols friend.
> Always been a damn fine sidearm, a little heavy at nearly 2 lbs w/o ammo tho.
> If you need a copy of the manual let me know.
> Peace
> Alienjohn


Just a note- this thread is getting close to 3 years old.


----------



## Alienjohn (Sep 7, 2012)

Whoops, Thanks.


----------

